# When to use riding mower again on new grass?



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm sure this has been asked before - I tried to search to no avail.

When is it safe to get back to using the riding mower on new grass again? I'm about 30 DAG, it's thick and I don't see any new germination. I have JD LA115 or something (bought it used) riding tractor.

Thanks!


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

more about the ground moisture, if you have a soft base from watering and with fall temps reducing the evaporation the ground is likely soft. You will mash the ground and bury/matt the new grass which will then stay wet and wet off.

your 30 DAG seems early but everyone has different situations.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Overall, we have had one of the driest summers I can remember. Maybe I'll give it a test whirl and if it's not going well abort the mission?

I am impatient with going back and forth a million times with the push that has horrible lift.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah just try it and see, if you are not sinking into the ground then it should be ok at 30 days for sure. The average overseeded yard by a lawn service gets mowed weekly with commercial equipment and is lucky if it even gets a week off after seeding, and they turn out (mostly) still ok.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

I reno'd a small area where I cut down a couple pine trees this fall and it wasnt practical to take a manual reel. I did a test pass with my ZTR and waited a day to see if the blades stood back up. They did in 24 hours so I called that good and mowed the rest. Id do something similar if I was you.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Have you considered switching to walk behind only? I recently sold my riding mower and I am really enjoying using a self propelled 21" rotary exclusively. I think a 30" Time Master would be even faster than the rider for my 18.5k if I can find a good deal on one close to me.

Maybe if you get a good gas powered walk behind mower you would enjoy the back and forth. I find it much more enjoyable than riding. Lots of good deals to be had on used mowers this time of year.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I did a first mow with the zero turn today. I'm about 40 days past germination. Just took it super easy In the turns and it worked out ok.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Vtx531 said:


> Have you considered switching to walk behind only? I recently sold my riding mower and I am really enjoying using a self propelled 21" rotary exclusively. I think a 30" Time Master would be even faster than the rider for my 18.5k if I can find a good deal on one close to me.
> 
> Maybe if you get a good gas powered walk behind mower you would enjoy the back and forth. I find it much more enjoyable than riding. Lots of good deals to be had on used mowers this time of year.


I agree that I would probably enjoy it more if I had a better mower - the EGO just does not have lift and leaves a lot to be desired, especially now that the leaves are falling.

That said, I do my fair share of walking around trying to wrangle the horses and the dog haha. It's more of a time saving thing for me. You can't mow as fast with a 21" compared to a 42".  Plus I need something to start whittling down the gas in the tank before winterizing.

I'm going to give it a try today and see how it goes. We got rain on Monday, but not too much, and are supposed to get rain tomorrow.


----------

